# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Boston 6:30pm CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*A Bulls Win: More Than a Feeling!* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (7-6) (3-5 on road) @ Boston Celtics (6-8) (6-4 at home) 









TD Banknorth Garden, Boston, Massachusetts, Friday December 2nd, 2005
Chicago Bulls @ Boston 6:30pm CSN-Chicago / NBA LP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*St.Joseph's-6'2-WEST <> IOWA-6'7-DAVIS <> Kansas-6'6-PIERCE <> Kansas-6'11-LaFRENTZ <> Clifton J.Ozen-6'10-PERKINS*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*6'4-GREENE <> 6'9-SCALABRINE <> 6'10-JEFFERSON <> 7'-BLOUNT*


*Individual Team Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*CELTICS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 35,4</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>DAVIS 42,4</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GORDON 14,5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>PIERCE 25,8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER 9,3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>PIERCE 8,9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 7,2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>DAVIS 5,7</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 1,33</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>DAVIS 1,86</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>NOCIONI .85</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>BLOUNT 1,38</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .544</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>PIERCE .490</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>NOCIONI .471</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>DICKAU .529</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*TomBoerwinkle#1*







</center>


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I think we will see a lot of Deng, especially guarding Pierce. Noc will battle foul trouble.

Boston 99
Chicago 93

Perkins 19 points / 11 rebounds
Deng 18 points / 4 rebounds


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Y'know

I clicked on the thread and saw the tag...and it just screamed of Boerwinkle 

Nice one Tom


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Paul Pierce is having what I think is his finest season. Near 26 PPG with 9 RPG and 4.5 APG. He's hitting 49% of his shots and 40% of his 3 pointers. 

Ricky Davis is also having his finest season, too. 22 PPG, 4.9 RPG, and 5.7 APG. He's shooting 47%.

Mark Blount, their 3rd leading scorer is within 2 PPG of our leading scorer.

On paper, it seems like they should romp, but we have depth to throw at them.

Somehow Boston is just 6-8 on the season - two of those losses to Atlanta and Charlotte and another to Orlando. Seems like they don't get fired up to play lesser teams.

We beat 'em twice in the pre-season.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

My Dish Network program guide says that they are playing the Blackhawk game on CSN-CHI at 6:30pm. Can anyone verify that it is indeed the Bulls game tomorrow?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> My Dish Network program guide says that they are playing the Blackhawk game on CSN-CHI at 6:30pm. Can anyone verify that it is indeed the Bulls game tomorrow?


Try channel 446 on Dish Network. It says Bulls vs. Celtics starting 6:30, so I guess they'll be televising this game. It usually happens when both Hawks and the Bulls are scheduled to play on the same channel at the same time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boston is that one place where we've had success on the road even when we STUNK, but I don't see us winning tonight. PP and Davis have been unstoppable all season, and our backcourt is bound to struggle with foul trouble all night long.

Celtics 98
Bulls 90


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Luol Deng is gonna have a field day...I can feel it.

Bulls 102
Celtics 97

Deng with a career high 33 points


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

We really need to get this game but it wil be tough. Boston starts a 5 game road trip after tonights game so Rivers may go all out for this win. We also need this game as we have some tough home games coming up against the pistons,Mavs,heat,and revenge of Kobe .If we go down tonight we may be looking at our longest skid in quite some time .

Bulls by 5 

92-87


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's also the Bulls' 3rd game in 4 nights. They looked pretty tired in Q4 last game. Skiles did give them the day off, but is it enough?

Some claim the Bulls have had a tough schedule, but I disagree to some extent. They've been one of the best rested teams, up until now, even if their opponents are tough ones.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It's also the Bulls' 3rd game in 4 nights. They looked pretty tired in Q4 last game. Skiles did give them the day off, but is it enough?
> 
> Some claim the Bulls have had a tough schedule, but I disagree to some extent. They've been one of the best rested teams, up until now, even if their opponents are tough ones.


I posted an article the other day about a guy who's written what he hopes will be a definitive guide to betting on NBA games. In 2005-2006, the Bulls have fewer back-to-backs and occurences of three games in four nights than any team in the league. By this gambler's estimation, this and other factors gives them the league's easiest schedule this season.

I guess it's not surprising that a Vegas resident would pick up on this.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm worried about this one. Unless we stick Deng and Nocioni on Pierce and Davis, one of their swingment is going to abuse our smaller guards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I posted an article the other day about a guy who's written what he hopes will be a definitive guide to betting on NBA games. In 2005-2006, the Bulls have fewer back-to-backs and occurences of three games in four nights than any team in the league. By this gambler's estimation, this and other factors gives them the league's easiest schedule this season.
> 
> I guess it's not surprising that a Vegas resident would pick up on this.


Actually, I see this on MyYahoo! daily, and it's not hard to notice a bunch of days between games (in the past month)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="hb t1" valign="top">*Team Calendars*

</td><td class="ymymdedit hb" align="right" valign="top"></td></tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> </table> <table bgcolor="#000000" border="1" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td align="right" bgcolor="#9cff64" width="14%"><small>Wed Nov *30*</small></td><td align="right" bgcolor="#9cff64" width="14%"><small>Thu Dec *1*</small></td><td align="right" bgcolor="#9cff64" width="14%"><small>Fri *2*</small></td><td align="right" bgcolor="#9cff64" width="14%"><small>Sat *3*</small></td><td align="right" bgcolor="#9cff64" width="14%"><small>Sun *4*</small></td><td align="right" bgcolor="#9cff64" width="14%"><small>Mon *5*</small></td><td align="right" bgcolor="#9cff64" width="14%"><small>Tue *6*</small></td></tr><tr bgcolor="#005c01"><td colspan="7">Chicago Bulls - <small>Full Month</small></td></tr><tr><td align="right"><small>at New York Knicks
L 101-109 </small></td><td align="right"><small> </small></td><td align="right" bgcolor="#9cff64"><small>at Boston Celtics
4:30pm -8 </small></td><td align="right"><small>Detroit Pistons
5:30pm -8 </small></td><td align="right"><small> </small></td><td align="right"><small>Dallas Mavericks
5:30pm -8 </small></td><td align="right"><small> </small></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Last year we split against Boston (and did in the pre-season too) despite, I think, not matching up very well with them on paper.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Last year we split against Boston (and did in the pre-season too) despite, I think, not matching up very well with them on paper.


I think we beat them twice in the pre-season:

<table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow2"><td height="18">Oct 15</td><td>vs Boston</td><td>W 116-97</td><td colspan="2">Hinrich 21/Sweetney 7/Hinrich 4 </td></tr><tr class="ysprow2"><td height="18">
</td><td>
</td><td>
</td><td colspan="2">
</td></tr><tr class="ysprow2"><td height="18"> Oct 19</td><td>at Boston</td><td>W 98-82</td><td colspan="2">Sweetney 16/Sweetney 8/Duhon 6 </td></tr><tr class="ysprow2"><td height="18">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> I posted an article the other day about a guy who's written what he hopes will be a definitive guide to betting on NBA games. In 2005-2006, the Bulls have fewer back-to-backs and occurences of three games in four nights than any team in the league.


Are you sure you got the right info? The Bulls have 20 back-to-backs. I just did a quick check of a few other teams (San Antonio -13, Lakers -14, Miami - 15), all have less b2b games. I'd bet the 20 is actually the highest number in the league.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Are you sure you got the right info? The Bulls have 20 back-to-backs. I just did a quick check of a few other teams (San Antonio -13, Lakers -14, Miami - 15), all have less b2b games. I'd bet the 20 is actually the highest number in the league.


I counted 18 just now, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> I counted 18 just now, but I could be wrong.


I counted 19 the first time... don't forget Jan. 31-Feb. 1. I missed it at first glance.

EDIT: Re-counting gives me 21, missed March 18-19.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Should be another close game. As with every game this season, the bench and turnovers should decide it (and hopefully NOT the refs). On paper, I'd give this one to the celts. Pierce and Davis should have field days against us. For whatever reason, we always seem to play the Celts well. We have to get back to driving the ball and not setteling for so many jump shots. We hoisted up, what, 20+ three-point attempts against the knicks? I'd like to see Basden get a few more minutes. He seems like the only guy on the team willing and able to go hard at the rim (an he can finish). I like how he forces the issue. Our guards will have to play well for us to stand a chance. I like our bench over the Celts.

Ought to be another interesting game...

Bulls 88
Celts 87 (it goes down to the wire!)


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Are you sure you got the right info? The Bulls have 20 back-to-backs. I just did a quick check of a few other teams (San Antonio -13, Lakers -14, Miami - 15), all have less b2b games. I'd bet the 20 is actually the highest number in the league.


I'm not going to count up back-to-backs and what-not for every team in the league. I recall a Peter May article from last year which said that bad teams tend to be given more back-to-backs than good teams (it said that Atlanta and the Bulls had had by far the most back-to-backs since 1999), Eastern Conference teams get more back-to-backs than Western Conference teams do (for obvious geographic reasons), and that last year, the average Eastern Conference team had 18-20 back-to-backs.

Here is the article I found the other day, with the relevant passage quoted. Keep in mind that this is from a GAMBLING perspective, too. But from this, it seems like the Bulls have, in total, the fewest number of back-to-backs + three games in four nights + four games in five nights of any team in the league.



> The Bulls have the most favorable schedule from a situational standpoint with the Pistons and Warriors drawing the most difficult. Catello used a number of criteria to make this judgment. The most weight went on how many back-to-back games each team had. The next important factor was how many times a team has to play three games in four nights.
> 
> Also thrown into the mix were the number of times a team had to play consecutive games on the road, number of road trips involving three or more games and number of times a team had to play four games in five nights.
> 
> According to Catello’s scale, the Spurs drew the second-most favorable schedule followed by the Knicks and Clippers. Teams that ranked right behind the Pistons and Warriors for most difficult schedule were the Magic, Bobcats and Mavericks.


http://www.covers.com/articles/articles.aspx?theArt=59736&tid=25


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

We seem to have, give or take, roughly the same number of back-to-backs as the Cavs, Bucks, and Hawks, FWIW.

Check out the Bucks' February -- a four-in-five nights leading to the All-Star break, then SIX nights off followed by another four-in-five. That's just brutal.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> We seem to have, give or take, roughly the same number of back-to-backs as the Cavs, Bucks, and Hawks, FWIW.
> 
> Check out the Bucks' February -- a four-in-five nights leading to the All-Star break, then SIX nights off followed by another four-in-five. That's just brutal.


I don't get the schedulers. The Bulls have two 6 game road trips, but the longest stretch at home is 4 games.

And then to have a team sit for 6 days, and play 4 in 5 doesn't do anything for the quality of league play. I could write a program that would come up with better schedules than the league comes up with.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news






i think we go into OT tonight. 


bulls 98
celtics 93


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

scheduling would be cake if teams had exclusive rights to the stadiums, but it's not the case. there's a lot of coordination considering some teams split their useage with hockey teams. or consider both LA teams. sometimes they bring in a circus for a week. or a big name band for a weekend. or host a high school state tourney or a college game here and there. all of this is necessary to make the stadium's profitable. each stadium has these kinds of individual needs, and then you have to coordinate these through all the nba teams. then do it fairly as possible.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

narek said:


> I don't get the schedulers. The Bulls have two 6 game road trips, but the longest stretch at home is 4 games.
> 
> And then to have a team sit for 6 days, and play 4 in 5 doesn't do anything for the quality of league play. I could write a program that would come up with better schedules than the league comes up with.


Well, just about all of the Eastern teams play their Western conference road games in two trips, three tops. It makes more sense to do it that way than have a team fly from Boston to Seattle, back to Boston, then to Denver, etc.

In the case of the Bulls, though, the schedulers have nothing to do with it. The circus and ice shows get top priority at the United Center in Nov and Feb, and the league has to work around that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> I counted 19 the first time... don't forget Jan. 31-Feb. 1. I missed it at first glance.
> 
> EDIT: Re-counting gives me 21, missed March 18-19.


 I counted 20.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Well, just about all of the Eastern teams play their Western conference road games in two trips, three tops. It makes more sense to do it that way than have a team fly from Boston to Seattle, back to Boston, then to Denver, etc.
> 
> In the case of the Bulls, though, the schedulers have nothing to do with it. The circus and ice shows get top priority at the United Center in Nov and Feb, and the league has to work around that.


That's true - but there's always room for improvement in things. For instance, I don't think they look at maps. A team on a road trip that plays Milwaukee and has to play Chicago, too, should do it in the same trip. 

OTOH, if they did have better schedules, we'd lose something to talk about.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

how many free throws does paul pierce avg, 9-10 right? i think we'll be talking about this during the course of this game


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Try channel 446 on Dish Network. It says Bulls vs. Celtics starting 6:30, so I guess they'll be televising this game. It usually happens when both Hawks and the Bulls are scheduled to play on the same channel at the same time.


Found it and thank you much.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

So who's temped to watch the Raptors/Hawks game instead tonight?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ESPN's usual game rotation:

Heat, Cavs, Pistons, Suns, Lakers, Spurs, Nuggets, and whoever they're playing, with occasional sprinkles of the Knicks, the T-Macs, and a couple other novelty items.

Anyway, I don't know what to make of this game, but I hope that we go to Sweets tonight a lot, because he can dominate inside on Boston.

Bulls 84
Celtics 81


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

I've seen quite a few Boston games this year and pressuring Delonte West can be very helpful. If the guards can get all over him, and do their best to deny Pierce and Davis the ball, I see good things happening.

One thing I can't decide is should the Bulls push the game faster or try to slow it down? I like the Bulls pushing the ball alot for transition buckets, but Boston can run like crazy, too. Will our guys wear out?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

thebullybully said:


> I've seen quite a few Boston games this year and pressuring Delonte West can be very helpful. If the guards can get all over him, and do their best to deny Pierce and Davis the ball, I see good things happening.
> 
> One thing I can't decide is should the Bulls push the game faster or try to slow it down? I like the Bulls pushing the ball alot for transition buckets, but Boston can run like crazy, too. Will our guys wear out?


I think that generally speaking, the Bulls would be well-served to run a lot more than they do, but I don't know that this particular game is the best spot to try it out. I'd love to see the ball pounded into "Sweets" and, yes, even Chandler, and then on to Harrington and Deng as the game progresses. If we play a game like we did against the Knicks, with lots of turnovers and long rebounds off jumpers early in the shot clock, that'll be death. 

To me, almost no other team in the league is as Jekyll-and-Hyde as the Celtics. When they're playing well -- forcing turnovers and running and hitting their threes -- they're not easy to beat. But when they're bad, they're horrible. It's important for the Bulls to play their own game and not provide a spark for the Celtics.

Tom Heinsohn and Mike Gorman were gushing about Delonte West in the preseason like he was the second coming of Oscar Robertson. I wonder if they've come down a bit from that cloud.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

Quite right, it's not just stamina, but would a fast pace play into Boston's strengths?

Also wondering how the Bulls will handle LaFrentz out on the perimeter. You can't leave him, but I don't get really excited about Tyson or Sweetney following him out there. Switch to Nocioni then, I guess even if LaFrentz can just shoot right over him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

scottmay i hope you are going to formally institute your "jib points" tonight as a direct counter to those "tommy points" that i am sure we will have to suffer through on the boston feed.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> scottmay i hope you are going to formally institute your "jib points" tonight as a direct counter to those "tommy points" that i am sure we will have to suffer through on the boston feed.


Is it the Boston feed tonight? Kill me.

Keep an eye (ear?) out for Tommy Heinsohn's thinly veiled loathing of Kirk Hinrich. It's weird given that Hinrich is certainly a "Tommy point" kind of guy, but I distinctly remember hearing Heinsohn call him "annoying" at least once during a game last year. Also, if Delonte West makes any kind of jibby hustle play you might as well just hit the mute button for a few minutes and avoid the nauseau inducing 5 minute gushfest that invariably follows.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

anyone worried about kendrick perkins? last game he posted a 12pt 19reb line. tyson usually has a good game after the papers point out how useless he was in the previous outing. should be a good battle down low.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jbulls said:


> Is it the Boston feed tonight? Kill me.
> 
> Keep an eye (ear?) out for Tommy Heinsohn's thinly veiled loathing of Kirk Hinrich. It's weird given that Hinrich is certainly a "Tommy point" kind of guy, but I distinctly remember hearing Heinsohn call him "annoying" at least once during a game last year. Also, if Delonte West makes any kind of jibby hustle play you might as well just hit the mute button for a few minutes and avoid the nauseau inducing 5 minute gushfest that invariably follows.


i never know until the game goes on the air. i am just assuming since i haven't gotten the bulls feed ONCE to date this season. 

thinly veiled tommy once called kirk a nazi on the air. completely outrageous and offensive.

i would suggest bookmarking the following link now, so one can easily shoot off an email comment for the next completely offensive remark. 

http://www.tommypoints.com/about.php


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> thinly veiled tommy once called kirk a nazi on the air. completely outrageous and offensive.
> 
> http://www.tommypoints.com/about.php


Wow. What brought that on? 

and what is it about Kirk that would inspire hatred?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

narek said:


> Wow. What brought that on?
> 
> and what is it about Kirk that would inspire hatred?



lol. 'cause he was killing them at the time!

and do you really have to ask?

:angel:


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Anybody here know what channel CSN+ is on DirectTV? The Blackhawks are on CSN (640).


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

*Doesn anybody know what channel the game is on?*

I have DirectTV and it is showing the Blackhawks game on CSN (640. Bulls/Celtics are on CSN+..what number is that. I can't find it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

<table align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr bordercolor="#000000"><td>DirecTV</td> <td>All locations </td> <td>648​</td> </tr> <tr bordercolor="#000000"> <td>DISH Network </td> <td>All locations </td> <td>446​</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

celtics feed.







:|


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jbulls said:


> Is it the Boston feed tonight? Kill me.
> 
> Keep an eye (ear?) out for Tommy Heinsohn's thinly veiled loathing of Kirk Hinrich. It's weird given that Hinrich is certainly a "Tommy point" kind of guy, but I distinctly remember hearing Heinsohn call him "annoying" at least once during a game last year. Also, if Delonte West makes any kind of jibby hustle play you might as well just hit the mute button for a few minutes and avoid the nauseau inducing 5 minute gushfest that invariably follows.


 I know what you mean. last night : "Those who say Delonte can't be a point guard in this league is wrong!" after one alleyoop pass to Ricky Davis. I mean my goodness the homerism that oozes from him is too much for me. I'll take my Dore+Kerr over him. And what's with his open hatred for some of the refs in the league.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> I know what you mean. last night : "Those who say Delonte can't be a point guard in this league is wrong!" after one alleyoop pass to Ricky Davis. I mean my goodness the homerism that oozes from him is too much for me. I'll take my Dore+Kerr over him. And what's with his open hatred for some of the refs in the league.


I like West. He's a good player, and I was very impressed with him when I watched the Celtics play the Knicks earlier this year, but he's an Eric Snow type PG - fine, but he's not making an All Star game anytime soon and it's not like he invented the concept of hustle.

Nice bucket, Sweets.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

fast start! Sweetney again. 6-3 Bulls


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone else think Sweetney's all white shoes look a little goofy? Thoughts, Miz?

He does look like he's dropped a pound or ten since the season started.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

And the foulfest continues. 7:08 left in the first and the Celts are in the penalty.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Same story as last game. We're giving up easy penetration and committing fouls. 5 PFs to their 0. 8 FTs for them to our 0.

We're taking it to the basket though....so that's a good sign.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

5 minutes in...

Fouls on the Bulls - 5
Fouls on the Celtics - 0

Makeup games? Who needs makeup games? We'll just KEEP blowing the whistle on you!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Paul Pierce is freaking good.

Sweets and Tyson off to decent starts.

Hinrich frustrating Davis, 2 quick fouls on Ricky.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's such a bad call. West hardly established his position....was clearly moving.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Really weird stat:

FG's:
Chi: 9-17
Bos: 3-6

And the Bulls are barely leading.

BTW, the Delonte West spoogefest is in full effect tonight for the Celt's announcers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon, Hinrich and Duhon are all better than West.

Ben with another jumper. He's on...........


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our first trip to the line...YAY!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Celtics have 16 FTA to our 4 and we're still up 34-28 after one. Take that, refs.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

thebullybully said:


> Quite right, it's not just stamina, but would a fast pace play into Boston's strengths?


More then likely. We make wayy to many TO's in a half court set. As has been shown thus far.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

You guys really need to stop being sour about the refs. It's really pathetic. They are actually doing alright, for ounce.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> You guys really need to stop being sour about the refs. It's really pathetic. They are actually doing alright, for ounce.


If the Celts consistently had two-thirds or less FTA of the other team and just about every borderline call went against them, would you compliment them?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Compliment the refs?


It all depends on if the other team was fouling or not. Which the C's are not doing. The Pierce call against Gordon was complete b/s...


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Compliment the refs?
> 
> 
> It all depends on if the other team was fouling or not. Which the C's are not doing. The Pierce call against Gordon was complete b/s...


Unfortunately I don't live in the Chicagoland area so I rarely get to watch the Bulls, and I only have stats to go on. All I know is no matter how unaggressive in the paint your team is (and admittedly most of the Bulls are not), there will eventually be a game where you get a bunch of the calls and get more charity shots than your opponent. It's been a while since we've had that (indeed I'm not sure we've had that this season).


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Meanwhile the Bulls are looking pretty good right now, five players at five points already and Chicago leads it by nine as I type this.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That's why the C's get to the line. Pierce is one of, if not the best at driving to the hoop and getting the foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Doc is tossed


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Doc is tossed


What was he arguing about?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

still up by nine.

yippie


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

49-34 Bulls. 15 point lead...

No lead is safe for this club.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I take back my refs comments, suddenly the Bulls are lining up at the charity stripe.

Bulls up 15


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tommy whines "wouldn't you like to see a well officiated game for once?"

lol.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ndistops said:


> What was he arguing about?


 It was during the commercials. He was mad but I didn't pay attention.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

ndistops said:


> What was he arguing about?


West being knocked clear oon his back in mid air and getting a foul called on him. Perfect reason to argue.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

offensive rebounding!! not bad Deng


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

doc got T'd up during the timeout for arguing with the officials. he kept it up. double T. ejection.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> West being knocked clear oon his back in mid air and getting a foul called on him. Perfect reason to argue.


If he was in mid-air wouldn't it be a blocking foul?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

airball Basden. Less shooting Eddie..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hopefully this doesn't backfire on us, but the Celtics stink. They look awful.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> 49-34 Bulls. 15 point lead...
> 
> No lead is safe for this club.


Yes especially on the road and with not much rest


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> airball Basden. Less shooting Eddie..


I was about to ask how his going?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Hopefully this doesn't backfire on us, but the Celtics stink. They look awful.


 Their passing is terrible. I'm not sure why. Delonte has 0 assists.
Hinrich 4 assists
Duhon 5 assists

Pierce is keeping them alive.

Nocioni back with a three!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

ndistops said:


> If he was in mid-air wouldn't it be a blocking foul?


When he was going for the rebound, someone came into the picture and put all of his body on West. Should not have been a faoul on Delonte.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

traveling on Basden

a three from both Ricky and Pierce. another Pierce rebound. drives, stolen by Basden but he blows the layup. Deng gets the offensive rebound and lays it in.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC has bounced back well from that NY game. We've completely dominated on the boards and that's what kept us ahead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we have 24 boards and 10 offensive rebounds. I'm loving how active we are on the offensive boards. Deng especially. Chandler has been pretty good as well. Nocioni's shooting has gotten very good but Basden's shot scares me.

they have 13 boards and 2 offensive boards.

Pierce gets the buzzer beating layup in.

56-48 halftime


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

i think most eams game plans for when the play the bulls, is to drive to the hope and try t draw the foul. propabably a good game plan very efficent in results almost 80 percent off drives to the hope will draw a foul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics' backcourt passing isn't bad as it seems like tonight. Delonte West and Orien Greene are capable (slightly below average) passers and Ricky Davis and Paul Pierce are both excellent passers for their positions. The Celtics' motion offense, right now, is very weak and Pierce is forced to isolate instead of finding non-existent (LaFrentz has been bad) perimeter players. Chris Duhon and Kirk Hinrich are playing excellent defense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Chicago Bulls lead the Boston Celtics by eight, 56-48, at the half.



> <TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=13>*CHICAGO BULLS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Duhon, PG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Hinrich, G</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Sweetney, PF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andres Nocioni, SF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tyson Chandler, C</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Basden, G</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eric Piatkowski, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jannero Pargo, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Gordon, G</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tim Thomas, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Darius Songaila, PF</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Allen, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Othella Harrington, PF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Luol Deng, GF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*21-45*</TD><TD>*3-7*</TD><TD>*11-14*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*56*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.7%*</TD><TD>*42.9%*</TD><TD>*78.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 11 (8)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#006532 colSpan=13>*BOSTON CELTICS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ricky Davis, GF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Raef LaFrentz, FC</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Banks, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Allen, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dan Dickau, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Orien Greene, G</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Justin Reed, SF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Blount, C</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*15-32*</TD><TD>*5-9*</TD><TD>*13-17*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*48*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.9%*</TD><TD>*55.6%*</TD><TD>*76.5%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 12 (9)</STRONG></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson again active on the offensive glass. missed the putback though


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PP, and one. strong move to the basket


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce is on a mission!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce 

I can't believe how many timely 3s he's made this year so far. Hard to imagine this team w/o him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce driving again. four fouls on Sweetney.

<marquee>We haven't seen this in a while</marquee>


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game is reminding me a little too much of that Seattle game. We need to get it together offensively.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Tyson again active on the offensive glass. missed the putback though



Someone just reminded him about his contract and what a draft pick he was selected


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce again, finger roll's it in over Kirk. Timeout Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Hopefully this doesn't backfire on us, but the Celtics stink. They look awful.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Noce
> 
> I can't believe how many timely 3s he's made this year so far. Hard to imagine this team w/o him.


Yep.

I want to keep noc and deng together for ever, we get great production for 48 minutes at sf and they do alright for back up minutes at the 4


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

traveling on Kirk...weird. turnovers are going up.

Deng fouled on a dunk try


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

PUT GORDON ON!
I feel sorry for ben although im not watching the game has he done anything wrong for him not to being on the floor?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Deng producing...


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

SPMJ said:


>


Had a feeling it would happen.

No worries yet though, we're still up 3.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

It is almost laughable. Can JR just establish a special bonus fund for an old fashion hard foul (Oakley type) ?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I need a laugh and an aspirin

<marquee>














</marquee>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

66-65. Bulls by 1.

double dribble on Gordon


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

3 by Ben. jumper by Delonte


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce for three. Ouch. We need a defensive rebounder but he's on the bench.

Gordon a jumper. GOOD


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG keeping us afloat. He needs to continue this all game long if we want to win.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I said this very early on in the Cubs season too and I was mostly right. This team looks and plays like a .500 team. I wouldn't be shocked if we finished 41-41


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Keep talking Spongyfungy...please keep talking.

As a matter of fact you can even lie about the score.... I will trust you anyway, to avoid a massive heart attack


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not as ugly as the Seattle game, but it's heading that way.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> Keep talking Spongyfungy...please keep talking.
> 
> As a matter of fact you can even lie about the score.... I will trust you anyway, to avoid a massive heart attack


 76-71. Pierce to Blount in the corner. 

Ben Gordon hits a 9 pointer!!!!! and advances the game clock. Game over Bulls win!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Pierce will finish this game with around 25 FTA. Blah.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics lead by five at the end of three, 76-71.



> <TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=13>*CHICAGO BULLS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Duhon, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Hinrich, G</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Sweetney, PF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andres Nocioni, SF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tyson Chandler, C</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Basden, G</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eric Piatkowski, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jannero Pargo, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Gordon, G</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tim Thomas, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Darius Songaila, PF</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Allen, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Othella Harrington, PF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Luol Deng, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*25-59*</TD><TD>*5-11*</TD><TD>*16-22*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*71*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42.4%*</TD><TD>*45.5%*</TD><TD>*72.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 17 (14)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#006532 colSpan=13>*BOSTON CELTICS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ricky Davis, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Raef LaFrentz, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>9-13</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>10-14</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Banks, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Allen, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dan Dickau, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Orien Greene, G</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Justin Reed, SF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Blount, C</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*25-50*</TD><TD>*7-13*</TD><TD>*19-25*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*76*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*53.8%*</TD><TD>*76.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 15 (11)</STRONG></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Pierce will finish this game with around 25 FTA. Blah.


True. But then again, nobody can stop him from getting to the line.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Pierce will finish this game with around 25 FTA. Blah.


Deservingly so.

He has been dribble penetrating for most of his points and drawing _fair_ free throw calls.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> True. But then again, nobody can stop him from getting to the line.


So is this like a conflict of interests for you?

Your favorite team + a KU player in Hinrich against a team with Paul Pierce and Raef LaFrentz?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> 76-71. Pierce to Blount in the corner.
> 
> Ben Gordon hits a 9 pointer!!!!! and advances the game clock. Game over Bulls win!


Thanks you my friend. Now I can safely go to sleep 
BTW, how was TC ?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich's shooting has been AWFUL since the 2nd quarter. He just hit the side of the backboard.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Took them long enough to T up Songaila. He was yelling at the ref more than Doc was...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

80-75. Celts West to Davis inside to Blount fires. MISS.

Songaila to Hinrich. Hinrich from outside. Jumper MISS. OOB to the Bulls.

timeout 8:45 left.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk. Quit shooting.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk. Quit shooting.




:laugh: thank you.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

layup good by Noc


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni 3 MISS, Pierce boards

West to Pierce, Pierce gets tripped. 

Pierce with some more FT's.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

84-77. Celts. 

Kirk drives, kicks to Duhon. for three! GOOD!


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

why would you take gordon out now.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

How can the bulls be in the penalty with 8 minutes to go in three of the quarters tonight, that is just not right, if the bulls keep this up they will get a reputation and it will just be commonplace.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

West answers with a three of his own.. 87-80. 

Duhon 3. MISS. Deng boards.

Deng open 18 footer. GOOD! 87-82


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ricky Davis open jumper. MISS.

Hinrich with the ball and a foul by Davis.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni throws the ball away. to Pierce

Pierce throws it up but travels.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Right to Deng. Deng for three. GOOD!!!!!!

I love Deng. Bulls within 2. 87-85.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls are 16-22 from the charity strike with TC missing 6 of his 8 attempts, that is not good


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng, Noce and BG to an extent tonight 

Everybody else 

Only down 2 somehow!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Deng is making a strong push to be the best player on this squad and he is only 20.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

turnover by Blount on the inbounds! trying to get to Delonte.

to Ben jumper. MISS

TC boards. Hinrich jumper! MISS.

Celtics board


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls have taken 20 more shot attempts and still trail by 2


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good defensive set by the Bulls. 

Gordon circles. shot MISS but a foul. will shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

evalam23 said:


> Deng is making a strong push to be the best player on this squad and he is only 20.


 With this board that can change by next week.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Paul P will get cold and the bulls will sqeak out a win.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben splits a pair.

Ricky makes a jumper.

Nocioni open. jumper short. Tyson fouls positioning for the Bulls.

Mark Blount to the charity stripe. Blount makes the first


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon. back to Deng. kickbacks to Ben. for three. nothing but net!

91-89


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc fouls Ricky Davis, who was going for a dunk. will shoot two.
makes the first. Make the second.

93-89.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng, to Gordon back to Deng. 18 footer. 93-91. Celts

Pierce drives. jumper. MISS

Hinrich with the leadpass from Deng. and gets fouled!

makes both 93-93!!!!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls need a couple of stops


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

There goes one, kirk ties it up


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce at the top. jumper MISS. good d by Tyson!!!!!

Gordon drives and DUNKS!!!!!!! Highlight!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben IS THE FACTOR baby.

wow!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Up 2.

We're doing it somehow!


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh ****!!! He Dunked The Ball!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hells yeah, Ben. Get em on their heels.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

What was the dunk like guys?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Celtics bring it. Pierce to Davis. jumper MISS. 

Gordon boards. Hinrich to Gordon. Gordon raises up for a jumper. MISS

West pushes the ball. to Davis. against Gordon. blocked out of there by Tyson. 24 sec violation. 

TYSON AGAIN!!! I love that D


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> What was the dunk like guys?


 surprising, unexpected, effortless. 2 handed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Gordon. off a Nocioni screen

Gordon for three. GOOD!!! crowd is silenced!


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Tyson and Nocioni, great work on D.
That's the 60 million Tyson...and Nocioni, he's improving every game...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce to the rim and scores. 98-95.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng to Gordon. Gordon a drive. scoops and misses Tyson gets the miss and gets fouled.

please make a few Tyson...


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Gordon needed to run a little more clock there


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's gotta improve his finishing man.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler hard FT GOOD.
made the second 100-95

West with a 1:17.

Pierce drives and gets partially blocked. Andres with it. Gordon drives MISSES

West knocks the ball away. pullup jumper GOOD. Kirk stumbled and fell, freeing Delonte. 100-97 BUlls

54.7 secs left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Andres. Jumper. MISS

Pierce gets the board. 20 sec Timeout.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

You want to talk about a scary stat for todays game

Bulls SFs 42 pts 16 rbs 15-27 from the field and 4 assists. Thats production


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

3 by Pierce. 

tapped by Tyson to Nocioni. foul by Delonte. Duhon to the FT line


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

101-97. 
102-97 Duhon makes both

Pierce fakes. a three. GOOD! a guy in his face. defended well. 102-100.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Make some FT's and this game is over.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon fouled. first FT good. 104-100 13.2 secs left.

Pierce misses the open three but cans the hard one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Du


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

LaFrentz in for Blount

Pierce layup good. 

Deng fouled. 105-102 makes the first FT.

106-102. makes the second.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls currently with a big 33pt 4th quarter after a sub par 15pt third quarter


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Win or lose, it's good to see Deng and Ben getting it together. Ben had his 4th good offensive game in his last 5 games. Even better is seeing him make big shots in the 4th. Deng, barring the NY game, has been on a good streak as well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce three. MISS. Bulls board. time expires game over. Bulls win.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

No time out left, should be in the books


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles with the huge hug and pat for chandler.

good win. came back from that horrendous 3rd. 

ben's dunk was the "supercuts" play of the game.

deng. nothing but


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm impressed with Du and Kirk's assists and points totals together - 18 pts, 16 assists. 

And I've got to go vote for Deng again for the All-Star game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I love Deng.

Noc ain't so bad either.

Big win, especially with Detroit coming in tomorrow, we needed this one.

Meanwhile in Detroit, the Knicks aren't shooting 57 free throws and are consequently getting their butts handed to them.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Great coaching job by Skiles.

The backcourt duo of Kirk and Ben in the 4th worked very well. His decision to use a screen further out than normal, spaced the floor nicely for kirk. Luol Deng, Andres, and Gordon got a lot of good looks as a result


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Spongy, are you going to be able to upload Ben's dunk? Thanks! :biggrin: 

We needed this game. I thought they werent going to be able to pull it off, but they proved me wrong!

Sweet!

:banana:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Good job Spongyfungy, you did fantastic job ! Do you miss your family, for last two and half hours ? Like AD does for $14 mil


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Missions accomplished. A mini two game road stand and the bulls split both games that were part of a 3 games in 4 nights. we stay two games above 500 at 8 and 6 after having played 5 home games and 9 road games. When this starts to equal out i expect the bulls to be 12 and 8 with 1/4 of the season over. Last year at twenty games i think we were 5 and 15 or 6 and 14 so a great improvement from last year. And we have had like the 6th hardest schedule in the nbal. I still say as the team gets more chemistry and time to pracitice they will get even better and i am sticking with 47 winsl''

Knicks will finish aournd 32 or 34 wins and we should get a top 8 pick in the lotto to go along with being 20 million under the cap.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow! i missed a nice game. 

Chandler 16 rebounds and 3 blocks! 

Deng and Gordon had nice games, Hinrich 9 assists? Wow. 

Looks like Pierce did all he could for Boston.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't hand out jib points tonight -- but anyone and everyone should feel free to hand 'em out whenever they want.

I give several jib points to Luol Deng and Andres Nocioni -- timely scoring (especially Deng's 12 in the fourth), outstanding rebounding, and okay defense when they weren't guarding Paul Pierce.

Jib points to Chandler -- THAT'S the Tyson we know and love. 

Jib points to the defense overall -- yeah, Pierce was unstoppable. But they didn't let anyone else really hurt them.

Good game.

Side note: I hate to see so much complaining about officiating. We're just not the sort of team that is going to get a lot of calls. We don't have a single player who attacks the basket. We are an intense, in your face defensive team. We're going to be at a foul disadvantage nearly every game, and it's time to realize that that's just the way things are. There isn't a conspiracy against us and NBA officials aren't slobbering idiots who don't know how to do a job. Buck up already and stop the whining.

Second side note: Paul Pierce should be a first-team All-NBA selection based on his play so far this year.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow great game Chandler had a flashback to last season and Deng looked great.We rebounded well and made the plays when they counted .

The truth was nasty tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BOSTON (AP) -- Not even a 43-point performance from Paul Pierce could unnerve Luol Deng, Ben Gordon and the Chicago Bulls.

"It's an advantage that we've played in so many tight games," said Deng, who scored 10 of his 28 points in the fourth quarter in leading the Chicago Bulls to a 106-102 victory over the Boston Celtics on Friday night.

"Tonight we kept our poise when they went up by seven points with five minutes left, but we kept making jump shots."

The Bulls needed that composure after the Boston's Delonte West and Chris Duhon traded 3-pointers, giving the Celtics an 87-80 lead.

"We just said they had their run -- it's time for our run," Deng said.

Chicago then went on an 18-6 run that included 10 points by Deng and six from Gordon, including a dunk with 3:01 left, giving the Bulls a 98-93 lead.

Despite Pierce's 43 points -- his first 40-plus point performance since Dec. 13, 2003, at Cleveland when he had 41 points -- the Bulls did a nice job of silencing the rest of the Celtics, including Ricky Davis, who was held to 12 points on 3-for-11 shooting.

"Paul had a big night but we had a bunch of guys who had success in tonight's game and helped us in different areas," said Gordon, who added 20 points for the Bulls.

"(That) run down the stretch was sparked by our defense. Although they made a run, we didn't give up. We continued to play tough D and get stops. That's what won us the game."

Pierce scored 12 points to help the Celtics seized control near the end of the third period. In the fourth, the Celtics led by as many as seven before the Bulls rallied.

"It's a tough loss," said Pierce, who added 11 rebounds and five assists for the Celtics, who failed to win back-to-back games again this season.

"Anytime we blow a big opportunity, especially before a big road trip coming up, it hurts."

Andres Nocioni scored 16 points for the Bulls, who have won five of six. Duhon added 11 points, including four critical free throws in the final seconds, and finished with seven assists.

Gordon hit a 3-pointer at 4:28 to cut the deficit to two points, 91-89. Davis hit two free throws to give the Celtics a four-point lead, but a jumper by Deng and two free throws by Kirk Hinrich tied the game at 93-all.

Pierce kept it close down the stretch, hitting a 3-pointer with 16 seconds remaining to cut the deficit to 102-99.

"We didn't cover him very well," Bulls head coach Scott Skiles said of Pierce. "One of our problems so far is we're letting the best player on the other team get off on us and that's not what we did last year."

The Bulls led by as many as 15 points in the second quarter. Deng scored on a layup to give the Bulls a 51-36 lead. But the Celtics, who got 20 first-half points from Pierce, used a 9-2 run to close to within eight points, 56-48, at the half.

Notes

Chicago's 34 first-quarter points were the most scored against Boston this season. ... The Bulls are 0-2 against Atlantic Division foes. ... *The Bulls are the only NBA team without a 15-point per game scorer. Six players are averaging double figures.* ... Rivers was ejected for the first time this season at 5:32 in the second quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame 1.14 MB MP3


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Luol Deng is gonna have a field day...I can feel it.
> 
> Bulls 102
> Celtics 97
> ...


Do I get jib points for posting this yesterday morning? 

106-102, Bulls win, Deng with 28 pts. I was close! :biggrin:


----------

